# Trial-Parks ???



## hunter0815 (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

existiert vielleicht irgendwo eine Liste von allen möglich Trial-Parks oder anderen Parks in Deutschland?   

Cya

Stefan


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (24. Mai 2004)

1. Trial Park:

Grossraum Berlin

war mein erster gedanke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (24. Mai 2004)

2. Trial Park:

Köln

3. Trial Park:

Felsenmeer


----------



## aramis (24. Mai 2004)

4. Trial-Park
Mole an der Hafeneinfahrt Warnemünde


----------



## biketrialer (24. Mai 2004)

5. trial park:
eddersheim und umgebung........the real trial-town   

6. trial park:
mainz-kastel steinlager der firma menz

7.trial park:
mainz stadt


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. Mai 2004)

8. Trial Park:
Borkum(Nordseeinsel) Yachthafen.
(Isn Hang der mit beton übergossen ist, wo viele beton platten und anderer schund drin steckt!!)


----------



## hunter0815 (24. Mai 2004)

vielleicht kennt ja auch jemand einen im Raum Hannover/Celle

Aber Ihr habt schon gut angefangen. Dann machen wir hier einfach ne Liste


----------



## mtb-trialer (24. Mai 2004)

also den raum hannover kenne ich zu genüge!!  
kommst du aus dem raum?


----------



## tommytrialer (24. Mai 2004)

also im prinzip hat jeder verein eine trainingsmöglichkeit.
und hier findet man ne vereinsübersicht

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=html&f=disziplinen/trial/vereine.htm&mid=173


----------



## hunter0815 (24. Mai 2004)

ich komme aus Celle, aber hier gibt es nich sooo viele Gelegenheiten


----------



## mtb-trialer (24. Mai 2004)

soweit ich weiß gibs in celle nen trialgelände!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (24. Mai 2004)

Vogesen Geradmeer (keine Ahnung wie sich das schreibt) der Ort mit dem bekannten See, von Freiburg aus gerade rüber.

10 km entfernt gibt es eine Trial-Schule (Motorrad) in einem riesigen Gelände mit Steinbruch. Drum herum mehrere Campingplätze an schönen Seen. Echt ein Urlaub oder verlängertes Wochenende wert.

Die Motorradler dulden Mountainbiker und Fahrrad-Trialer. Dh. die scheinen sich sogar zu freuen.


----------



## Lutz1 (24. Mai 2004)

Hi,

In Stadtlohn gibt es auch einen sehr guten Trial Park (http://www.trial-club.de ist aber glaub ich immoment down oder ist die Falsche Domain).

Lutz


----------



## aramis (24. Mai 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Vogesen Geradmeer (keine Ahnung wie sich das schreibt) der Ort mit dem bekannten See, von Freiburg aus gerade rüber.
> 
> 10 km entfernt gibt es eine Trial-Schule (Motorrad) in einem riesigen Gelände mit Steinbruch. Drum herum mehrere Campingplätze an schönen Seen. Echt ein Urlaub oder verlängertes Wochenende wert.
> 
> Die Motorradler dulden Mountainbiker und Fahrrad-Trialer. Dh. die scheinen sich sogar zu freuen.



Meinst, da würde sich ein Ausflug mal lohnen?


----------



## sebi-online88 (25. Mai 2004)

@ Ralf Stofer, wo soll da ne Trialschule sein bei Freiburg? Ich komme von da und fahre auch seit 1992 Trial aber das ist mir neu.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (25. Mai 2004)

@Aramis: Ich finde schon. Das Gelände ist riesig und bietet sehr viele Möglichkeiten. An den Seeen in der Nähe kann man Super und günstig Campen. Wassersport, Mountainbike-Touren usw. ist möglich.

@Sebi: Doch nicht bei Freiburg! Gerardmeer in den Vogesen. Ich habe geschrieben von Freiburg aus gerade rüber (mit dem Finger auf der Landkarte sozusagen). 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mindestens 1x dieses Jahr dort sein. Evtl. schon an einem der nächsten WE. Dann mache ich Bilder und stelle die hier rein.


----------



## trialer (26. Mai 2004)

in vs-villingen gibt es ne bmx-bahn steht zumindest dran is aber zum bmx fahren echt nich geeignet is halt so´n steinpark also eher n trial-park, der is unter ner großen brücke klappt also wunderbar auch im regen oder bei schlechtem wetter dort hinzugehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (26. Mai 2004)

@trialer: Wo genau in VS?


----------



## trialer (26. Mai 2004)

also in villingen wenn du vorm bahnhof stehst (gesicht zum bahnhof) dann nach links
da geht ne lange strasse lang, einfach die strasse entlang immer geradeaus, irgendwann stehst du dann auf ner brücke,und genau da drunter is es.
is nich zu verfehlen,musst halt nur aufpassen wann du auf der brücke bist sonst biste dran vorbei


----------



## Fars (26. Mai 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Trial-Park
> Mole an der Hafeneinfahrt Warnemünde


Darf man eigentlich dort trialen, hat die Polizei nix dagegen??? So ne Idee hab ich schon seit langem... aber die Bullen gehen dort immer mit den Hunden so rum
  
Aber danke dür ne gute Idee!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. Mai 2004)

@Fars: da können die bullen doch schlecht was sagen!! Erstens du gefährdest niemand und 2. da kann ja nix kaputt gehen und wenns schon, is doch wurscht.........in der stadt versteht ich die bullen, wenns ne meckern, weil wenn man da mal aufn RR kommt is ruchzuck so stück aus ner mauer rausgebrochen, und mann kann ja unter umständen, einen Passanten gefährden, .aber dort?? bei den steinen könne die echt nix sagen!!


----------



## aramis (27. Mai 2004)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man eigentlich dort trialen, hat die Polizei nix dagegen??? So ne Idee hab ich schon seit langem... aber die Bullen gehen dort immer mit den Hunden so rum
> 
> Aber danke dür ne gute Idee!



War dort zwei Tage H und R machen. Das is zwar ein ganz schön krasses Touri-Nest, aber Schnittlauch hab ich dort keins gesehen.
Die Mole ist wirklich klasse. Alles ziemlich 20"-lastig, man kann kaum was aus der Fahrt machen. Die Zuschauerschaft ist einem auch recht positiv gesonnen.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (14. Juni 2004)

Trial Gelände in La Bress (Frankreich Vogesen)

Anfahrt Colmar Richtung Epinal, Richtung Gerardmeer nach Gerardmeer.

Von Gerardmeer nach La Bress kommt man auf einer Passhöhe an einer Trial Schule vorbei.

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Gelände und von unserem Zeltplatz ca. 15 km vom Trial Gelände entfernt.

Das Gelände ist ziemlich groß, vergleichbar mit Schatthausen. Die Beschaffenheit der Trainingsmöglichkeiten ist teilweise ziemlich Schwierig. Viel spitziges und kantiges Zeug. Aber auch anderes wie man auf den Bildern sieht. Ein reiner City-Trialer wird wahrscheinlich k....n.

Direkt beim Gelände gibt es zwei sehr gute Restaurants. Eines gehört zur Trial Schule.

Es wird viel Motorrad Trial dort trainiert. Man ist aber sehr gerne gesehen.

Im Regen kann man auch gut trainieren. Es ist zwar alles sauglatt dann, aber es ist nicht matschig. Mir hat es richtig Spaß gemacht.

Das mittlere Bild ist von unserem Camping Platz (ca. 15 km vom Gelände) Für 4 Personen (2 Erwachsene, 2 Kids) haben wir für 3 Übernachtungen 40 EUR bezahlt.


----------



## aramis (14. Juni 2004)

Wunderbare Sache. Die Auswahl an Reisezielen wird zunehmend schwerer, wenn man einen Trialurlaub planen will. 

Ist der "Kleine" auf dem Fatpipe dein Sohn? Das ist echt klasse. Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich später mal mit meinen Kindern aufs HR gehen könnte.


----------



## freshman07 (14. Juni 2004)

Hi, wo genau ist denn in Köln der Trial-Park?! Ich mein, Köln ist groß...!

sAMS


----------



## KAMIkazerider (15. Juni 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Wunderbare Sache. Die Auswahl an Reisezielen wird zunehmend schwerer, wenn man einen Trialurlaub planen will.
> 
> Ist der "Kleine" auf dem Fatpipe dein Sohn? Das ist echt klasse. Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich später mal mit meinen Kindern aufs HR gehen könnte.



ich kenn da auch nochn paar gute stellen *g*


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (15. Juni 2004)

@Aramis: Ja das ist mein Sohn (10 Jahre)

Das ist schon ein tolle Sache. Wir verbringen viele Stunden gemeinsam und haben richtig Spaß dabei. Oft nehme wir noch einen anderen Jungen in seinem Alter aus dem Verein mit.

Wenn wir Pause machen beim trainieren stehlen wir Äpfel von den Bäumen oder machen sonst einen Blödsinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (15. Juni 2004)

freshman07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, wo genau ist denn in Köln der Trial-Park?! Ich mein, Köln ist groß...!
> 
> sAMS



der "Trial Park" ist überall dort, wo es gute Mauern oder sonstige Hindernisse gibt.


----------



## freshman07 (15. Juni 2004)

PUH, ich dacht schon es gäbe irgendwo "legale" Parks... aber so gefällts dann doch viel besser   

sAMS


----------

